# Finishing Touches for your Home Theater



## wbassett (Feb 8, 2007)

These are also some excellent gift ideas for that HT nut that nobody ever seems to know what to get for Christmas or their birthday...


http://i96.photobucket.com/albums/l190/wbassett/HTS/GeneralStuff/PopcornPopper_Mini.jpg




Target has a few items that are interesting. Here is a Mini Popper in the style of the bigger cart popper that can be seen elsewhere on this forum. It's $39.99 and the one review wasn't the greatest, so it might be a pass item, or if used for decor it wouldn't be half bad. 

[img]http://i96.photobucket.com/albums/l190/wbassett/HTS/GeneralStuff/CandyArcade_sm.jpg[/img][img]http://i96.photobucket.com/albums/l190/wbassett/HTS/GeneralStuff/HotDogRoller.jpg[/img]







Here are a couple more items, both still under the $50 mark.














[img]http://www.rtheaters.com/popcornmachines/images/PopperTheaterPopWCart.jpg[/img]http://www.rtheaters.com/popcornmachines/images/PopperPremiereWPed.jpg


Of course there is the full size unit, available through Ultimate Home Entertainment... with several styles to choose from at some of the lowest prices on the net. For those that have the room, these will really set the atmosphere.











Another site that has some very nice items that will really set off anyone's Home Theater is Home Theater Interiors. 

I really like some of the wall decor items they have and some things are very reasonable in price. They also carry things like Exit signs, metal Dolby plaques, but the item I really liked and would be perfect for any Home Theater is item 127, Personalized Plaques starting at $47.


----------



## mrstampe (Nov 13, 2007)

Home Theater Interiors has some great items, though kinda pricey. Here are a few more that I like. My favorite has to be the personalized movie intro DVD (last pic) with DTS demo, graphics, movie trivia and even personalized announcer voice welcoming viewers to you theater, by name. It's $147, but the nonpersonalized ones that are still pretty cool run from $25-77. Nice touch.


----------

